# Cam Question



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

Today I talked to my local pontiac dealer (shop) about installing a hi-po cam in my goat and if they did the work would it still be under warranty. They told me to look at www.gmgoodwrench.com and let them know which cam I want & then we would discuss the warranty. My problem is that I don't know which cam on this sight would be best for my M6. I'm looking at gaining the most horsepower with only changing the cam and leaving the heads stock. I researched this site about cam info and there is a lot of debate about even better cams through different companies however, I'm looking at sticking with GM because of the whole warranty thing.
Here are the cams on the site:
1) 12480033 Camshaft "Gen 3" (Hot Cam)
2) 12480110 Camshaft, "Gen 3" V8 (LS1)
3) 12560950 LS6 "Gen 3" Production Performance Camshaft
4) 12565308 Camshaft, 2002-03 LS6 Corvette
5) 88958606 Roller Camshaft "Gen 3" Showroom Stock Design
Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Whiteshadow (Sep 28, 2004)

IPOCKALYPSE said:


> Today I talked to my local pontiac dealer (shop) about installing a hi-po cam in my goat and if they did the work would it still be under warranty. They told me to look at www.gmgoodwrench.com and let them know which cam I want & then we would discuss the warranty. My problem is that I don't know which cam on this sight would be best for my M6. I'm looking at gaining the most horsepower with only changing the cam and leaving the heads stock. I researched this site about cam info and there is a lot of debate about even better cams through different companies however, I'm looking at sticking with GM because of the whole warranty thing.
> Here are the cams on the site:
> 1) 12480033 Camshaft "Gen 3" (Hot Cam)
> 2) 12480110 Camshaft, "Gen 3" V8 (LS1)
> ...



I believe the number 2 cam you have listed, is the exact same cam that is in the car currently. I'm not too sure of the difference between the number 3 and number 4 cams. The showroom stock camshaft probably makes pretty good power, but the number 1 camshaft is the one you want. I strongly doubt they'll cover it under warranty. However, they will most likely cover the LS6 cam and heads under warranty..


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Since it's a daily driver, I'm going with the LS6 cam, and springs. A member, and dealer here posted he installed one, good results, and he sells 'em.

I can't remember his name but he's a regular poster here. Think he's up in DFW area.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

I appreciate the inputs. I talked to one of the dealer reps today and informed him that I was interested in either the LS6 or the Hot cam. I should know something in a couple of days about whether either of these will void my warranty. I don't have any of the stats on the hot cam so I don't know how much different it is then the LS6 but I want something that will be well worth it. I'm hoping for around 400rwhp when I'm all done with upgrades so I'm trying to get the most I can with the fewest parts and not spending an arm & leg to get there (without a supercharger or N.O.). The dealer that your referring to is GTODEALER and he posted 340.9rwhp with the LS6 and a few other mods. Thanks again for the replies.


----------



## GTO_Newbie (Dec 13, 2004)

I have a brand new 2002-2004 LS6 camshaft and a set of brand new 2002-2004 LS6 heads that I will sell below dealer cost cause I'm going with much better cam and heads.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=1600


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

The verdict is out. GM won't even install a higher performance cam in my car and even if they would, the warranty would be voided (I contacted two different dealers here in TX). Hell, I even called a ford dealer because I was even under the impression that mustang guys could have this done through SVT performance upgrades and it seems that even Ford has done away with this program (to many gray areas). The Ford mechanic told me that even their warranties would be voided if they installed anything higher then the original OEM specs. At least, GM isn't the only major that's not wanting to help a brother out. I guess I'll have to wait a little longer on the cam. Thanks for the posts.


----------



## stucker (Sep 22, 2004)

I don't see why they wouldn't cover an LS6 cam, its a GM part and don't we have LS6 blocks w/ LS1 heads and cams(or am I misinformed). Thats sucks, what they told you. The only problem I would think they would be worried about would be the drivetrain not taking the extra power.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm in NC and my dealer has told me they will install LS6 heads and cams and retain the warrenty as long as they do all of the work and order the parts. I'm not going that way though because there are gray areas in any warrenty. If they can put any blame on you the driver, they will, and my foot is to heavy to prove my innocense. I'm still gona do heads and cams, but they will be aftermarket.


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

As far as I know we have the LS1 engine with the LS6 intake but that is the only LS6 part on the motor that I know of. I was going to have the dealer order and do the install and neither dealer I talked to here in TX would do the work or cover it under warranty because the specs are greater then the factory specs. So is the dealer in NC a GM certified dealership because if they are then I don't understand how that particular dealer can choose whether they will cover it and mine won't or is this something that I would need to go way higher in the GM chain and get answers? One of my friends asked his brother who used to work in the GM Cadillac program and even he said that anything over factory specs would void the warranty. So unless someone can prove other wise I guess I'll have to wait until I'm closer to the warranty expiring.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

IPOCKALYPSE said:


> As far as I know we have the LS1 engine with the LS6 intake but that is the only LS6 part on the motor that I know of. I was going to have the dealer order and do the install and neither dealer I talked to here in TX would do the work or cover it under warranty because the specs are greater then the factory specs. So is the dealer in NC a GM certified dealership because if they are then I don't understand how that particular dealer can choose whether they will cover it and mine won't or is this something that I would need to go way higher in the GM chain and get answers? One of my friends asked his brother who used to work in the GM Cadillac program and even he said that anything over factory specs would void the warranty. So unless someone can prove other wise I guess I'll have to wait until I'm closer to the warranty expiring.


SURPRISE - everyone has LS6 blocks, you can check if you want, on driver's side left hand deck you will see casting number 125611168 denotes LS6 block - Made in Mexico, LS1 blocks made in Canada. (you might need a mirror)
LS6 block has 50% better crankcase ventilation  a good thing.

now that i decided to do LS6 cam and spring install myself, I'd like to find some good directions. Anyone know where ?


----------



## IPOCKALYPSE (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info and your right it's a GOOD THING (LS6).


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

So, LS6 heads and cams = 05 performance? No need for a computer or chip, or will the shop that installs these items hook it up to a diagnostic machine and dial it in? If so, can someone give me a ballpark figure for an "out the door" price. Beacuse I want to start saving my lunch money.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

Think I've decided on the LS1 Edit for enhanced tuning.

I'm looking forward to doing the install myself. I just need a little help with the timing indicator. Read about using it but haven't ever had the opportunity. :cool


----------

